# Is a Pump Really Needed to Build Muscle?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Who could ever forget that famous line from Pumping Iron where Arnold said that getting a good pump was better than sex? We all laughed, although some of us harder than others, because deep down we agreed with what he said. But after all these years, the question still remains- is a good pump a [...]

*Read More...*


----------

